# paslode im350 - advice please



## neilyweely (9 Dec 2008)

Its not for sale, but I do need some help with this thing!!

I haven't used it for a while, and it has only been used once or twice since it was last sent in for cleaning and service. But yesterday it started messing me around no end. 

What happens is this - It fires ok, 90mm no probs. but the firing pin thing sticks down and this stops the next nail from sliding into position. That, as they say, is the end of that!!

I am thinking it may just be bunged up with a bit of muck, I don't know. What I don't want to do is pay thru the nose for a clean up job again. 

Has anyone else had this problem, and can anyone tell me what it could be? Or how to fix it?

Thanks in advance.

Neil


----------



## Mattty (9 Dec 2008)

It should have come with some spray. Use this or wd40 and spray all around the front end. 
Loosen off the 2 allen keys on the front end a turn or 2 and then retract the nail loading slider. 
Now making sure there are no nails left in the slide and with the slider retracted, fire a couple of times into a piece of wood.
This should have loosened the firing 'piston' a good further spray and everything re tightened should have it all working ok.

HTH.


----------



## eggflan (9 Dec 2008)

Mattty":5sodqp6w said:


> It should have come with some spray. Use this or wd40 and spray all around the front end.
> Loosen off the 2 allen keys on the front end a turn or 2 and then retract the nail loading slider.
> Now making sure there are no nails left in the slide and with the slider retracted, fire a couple of times into a piece of wood.
> This should have loosened the firing 'piston' a good further spray and everything re tightened should have it all working ok.
> ...




As above , if it still sticks try sliding the depth gauge back to the next setting , the nose tends to clog with grease so a good spray with wd should sort it


----------



## RogerS (10 Dec 2008)

Mate of mine also swears blind that spraying the nails with a bit of brake fluid spray helps things as well.


----------



## busy builder (10 Dec 2008)

RogerS":111lt1ww said:


> Mate of mine also swears blind that spraying the nails with a bit of brake fluid spray helps things as well.



do you mean brake fluid or brake cleaner ? brake fluid is highly corrosive, whilst brake cleaner is alcohol based so won't really do anything except shfit oil based dirt.WD is best.

I had one of these and had nothing but trouble with it, I now have an Hitachi (basically the same) and have had no trouble at all although where possible I use my compressed air Senco nailer which I bought off ebay really cheap. Though sometimes I can't get any of the lastictrickery stuff.


----------



## markwuzere (10 Dec 2008)

paslode supply a type of oil similar to 3 in 1 oil a few drops of that poured in the end and the slide pushed back is all you need to do oh and never fire it without nails thats bad for them its why they have a lockout to stop you doing that


----------



## Mattty (10 Dec 2008)

markwuzere":2s12znys said:


> paslode supply a type of oil similar to 3 in 1 oil a few drops of that poured in the end and the slide pushed back is all you need to do oh and never fire it without nails thats bad for them its why they have a lockout to stop you doing that



Sorry Mark, maybe i have misunderstood but its the firingpin thats jammed not the nail slide. 
Secondly, firing a nail gun which isn't loaded does it no harm at all. The 'lockout' you refer to is so you know it needs re-loading. If you have ever used a finish gun that doesn't have this feature you'll know the frustration that comes when you watch the architrave fall over as you walk away thinking you have nailed it! :roll:


----------



## Jake (10 Dec 2008)

Mattty":1ltpbhim said:


> If you have ever used a finish gun that doesn't have this feature you'll know the frustration that comes when you watch the architrave fall over as you walk away thinking you have nailed it! :roll:



Been there, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## busy builder (11 Dec 2008)

Oh yes, been there done that, very funny !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilyweely (12 Dec 2008)

Sorry I haven't been about, laptop probs.

OK, Matty, eggflan, busybuilder, jake and markwuzere. Thanks to all of you. I am gonna get it out of the cupboard (where it has been for the last 6 months) and give that a go. I do usually spray a bit of oil on the nails when they are in the magazine, in both the paslode and the air nailers, as I have been told many times this helps. I do have the paslode cleaning kit, so.......

Paslode, funny isn't it? I mean, they are so popular but I hear nothing but bad things about 'em. Anyone tried the new makita? 
My brother has a little orange (well, not so little) battery operated thing, I forget what its called, but it's quite good. Problem is it'll only do 40mm brads. Why can't someone come up with a 90mm batt operated model?

Thanks a lot guys!

Neil


----------



## Mattty (12 Dec 2008)

neilyweely":1bx80qic said:


> Sorry I haven't been about, laptop probs.
> 
> OK, Matty, eggflan, busybuilder, jake and markwuzere. Thanks to all of you. I am gonna get it out of the cupboard (where it has been for the last 6 months) and give that a go. I do usually spray a bit of oil on the nails when they are in the magazine, in both the paslode and the air nailers, as I have been told many times this helps. I do have the paslode cleaning kit, so.......
> 
> ...



I've never had any great problems with my paslodes other than what you describe. The finish nailer has never been my favourite though.

If you ever need a site finish nailer, i couldnt recommend the dewalt battery one highly enough. It's amazingly good considering it is just battery driven.
:ho2


----------



## markwuzere (12 Dec 2008)

Mattty":1v7gtb52 said:


> markwuzere":1v7gtb52 said:
> 
> 
> > paslode supply a type of oil similar to 3 in 1 oil a few drops of that poured in the end and the slide pushed back is all you need to do oh and never fire it without nails thats bad for them its why they have a lockout to stop you doing that
> ...



i know thats why i changed to the newer im65a they have a lock ut 2 and by slide i was refering to the piece that slidesout and hits the nails as you push it back in if you have oiled it it then doesn't stick anymore, i service 7 im 350 and 3 im65 fr the company i work for and the hammer stickin is a common problem, but your far better of with a paslode than a hitachi we went through 3 of them in no time they dont seem to survive constant use, Mark


----------



## FatFreddysCat (14 Dec 2008)

Mattty":3gieeurk said:


> My brother has a little orange (well, not so little) battery operated thing, I forget what its called, but it's quite good. Problem is it'll only do 40mm brads. Why can't someone come up with a 90mm batt operated model?



Sounds like a Tacwise. Never heard much good about them, though.

I really hate Pazzys. Problem with working with the firms kit is that half the time you draw one from stores and it doesn't work when you get it to site coz folk don't ever clean or service them properly. A couple of the lads refer to them as "Flying Passlodes" coz they do get launched from time to time. Interesting what Mark had to say about the Hitachi guns. I was told that they were designed by the same chap who did the original Pazzy and that they were supposed to be better. 

Gotta agree with you about the DW guns, Mark. Despite having the use of works Pazzys I bought the DW 16 gauge straight nailer a while back and I recently splurged on the 18 gauge gun as well. They're heavier than the Pazzy guns, but they're a lot less fussy about the nails you use and you don't ever run out of gas in the middle of a job or find your gas is out of date. I find that the smaller gun is bit lacking in oomph against the Pazzy especially on the 50mm brads so I just stick to 35 or 40s as a max with that gun. The battery packs will also power the DW cordless jigger, so guess what's next on me list


----------



## flexiblewater9 (24 Dec 2012)

DONT LEAVE THE GUN IN THE COLD, KEEP IT IN A WARMER AREA, ALSO DONT LEAVE THE GAS THATS IN IT IN THE COLD, IT WILL DRAIN THE GAS


----------



## Lons (24 Dec 2012)

Mattty":2ow6h377 said:


> It should have come with some spray. Use this or wd40 and spray all around the front end.
> Loosen off the 2 allen keys on the front end a turn or 2 and then retract the nail loading slider.
> Now making sure there are no nails left in the slide and with the slider retracted, fire a couple of times into a piece of wood.
> This should have loosened the firing 'piston' a good further spray and everything re tightened should have it all working ok.
> HTH.



Hi Neil

What Matty says! though I'm not so sure about firing blanks :? 

The Paslode cleaner spray is a degreaser solvent and should do the job but make sure to oil it afterwards. What's probably happened is that the solvents have evaporated whils stored just leaving hard gunge behind

If it doesnt work, you'll need to strip down the nose.

Why do you pay for service btw? they're a doddle, if time consuming, to do yourself.

What happened btw - I thought you were the lucky recipient of a new DeWalt?

Bob


----------



## RogerS (26 Dec 2012)

I'd hope that after four years, the OP had sorted out his problem !


----------



## Lons (26 Dec 2012)

RogerS":3dxs1tym said:


> I'd hope that after four years, the OP had sorted out his problem !



  

Very definately a senior moment on my part Roger. I looked at the date of the last post but not the others =D> 
Note to myself "must do better in future". I'm sure I must have been under the influence of the demon drink at the time :wink: 

Bob


----------

